# newborn foal question



## Danielleee (May 13, 2015)

Hey everyone! I know I havent been on here in a while... I have a lot to catch up on!

I have a very important question I will be having the vet out I just want to ask right now and I know all of you aunties are great help

I had a filly born this morning at about 4. Mama was sneaky and I missed it however the fillys hocks are swollen.... has anyone experienced this? or know what it could be? the swelling went down in the time I first saw her to the time I left which was like two hours.

I think it was a bit of a rough birth. her eyes are also bloodshot must have been a tight squeeze on her little head.. Any help would be immensely appreciated!!!!

Also there is a spot in the stall where she could have gotten her little legs under and maybe got stuck I dont know if it did but I saw a spot where it could have happened.


----------



## SummerTime (May 13, 2015)

I have no experience with your little girls problem but please keep us updated and let us know what the vet says! Congratulation's on a new baby and hope everything will be ok with her


----------



##  (May 13, 2015)

I would say with the bloodshot eyes, she had a rough time and was probably a bit stuck. Mom may have worked to get her out, and rubbed her against things, with her little hips and legs still inside, I had a mare do that once when I was out getting a cup of coffee, and I found her rubbing baby against the stall wall to work her out. Got there in time to reposition baby and get her out, but after that, I went without coffee and peed in the barn, didn't want that to happen again to a baby. Either that, or she may have gotten cast, and in trying to free herself, wrenched her little legs a bit.

As long as the swelling has gone down, her eyes should clear just fine. Is she up and about? Nursing?


----------

